# Asus Strix Z490-F Gaming Lan Not Working After Restart



## warriorunited (May 27, 2020)

Hello Everyone.

I recently got a problem with my old bundle (Z390 Strix F + 9700k) and the store gave me the credit for this parts under warranty and so i took chance and upgraded my platform to the new intel 10th gen.

So, i've bought the Asus Strix Z490-F Gaming, i've been buying this same inneration of their motherboards for some years now, and never had a single problem until this very problem i'm having with this one:

I, i installed everything, the PC turned on normally, formated windows, etc... The first weird thing i noticed is that on the Windows configuration it asked me to connect to the internet (wich always was), but i tought it was for the lack of drivers for a new chip or something, so i plugged in my wifi adapter and got internet.

After that first step, i got into windows, installed all the drivers, and i still wasn't able to get Ethernet connection, until i reseted the Internet Settings and powered off the PC completely and after boot everything was working (finally).

But now the real problem is: Ethernet stops working everytime i reboot my PC, if i totally turn it off it works normally after boot, but i just restart the PC i lose ethernet connection unless i cold boot it!! 

Right now it's working because i turned off the PC, removed the power cord and plugged it back in, and it's working, but if i restart the PC i lose the connection, i check the cable connection behind the Motherboard even the lights of the connection are not working (unless, again, i cold boot it).

Could this be a problem on the Motherboard or something in BIOS?? I've tried multiple things to figure out the problem and can't find anything 

P.S. Before you ask, the ethernet cable is working perfectly.

Best regards all.


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 27, 2020)

I would just RMA the board, as it seems like something is broken. Never seen Ethernet behaviour like that.

Also, before someone starts having a go at Realtek, this board has an Intel Ethernet controller...


----------



## bogmali (May 27, 2020)

I have a Gigabyte Aorus Z490 Pro AX and it does the same thing, disable and enable is what fixes it. You could also try manually loading IP address settings.


----------



## tabascosauz (May 27, 2020)

Z490-F has a i225 NIC I think, the same 2.5Gbe Intel one that's been dropping to 1-10MB/s. Since it's new, best option is just to take it back and try another one or try a different one. i225 has a new stepping that's out now, but the boards that are available probably don't have the new one. Most of the Z490s and B550s have the same i225, so I don't know if this issue will just go away with a different board.

EDIT: ah here's what I'm looking for. Z490 Strix on reddit thread, solution is to go back to *1.0.0.13* driver. Then wait until Intel comes out with a patch. I must say, this i225 is singlehandedly undoing decades of Intel Gbe NIC superiority.


----------



## warriorunited (May 27, 2020)

I don't know what to do, i know this motherboard is new but i already know how this store works: They will want to test out the motherboard, they are working at half people because of the pandemic, and i can't afford to be without PC right now, it would take ages for them to diagnose the problem


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 27, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> Z490-F has a i225 NIC I think, the same 2.5Gbe Intel one that's been dropping to 1-10MB/s. Since it's new, best option is just to take it back and try another one or try a different one. i225 has a new stepping that's out now, but the boards that are available probably don't have the new one. Most of the Z490s and B550s have the same i225, so I don't know if this issue will just go away with a different board.
> 
> EDIT: ah here's what I'm looking for. Z490 Strix on reddit thread, solution is to go back to *1.0.0.13* driver. Then wait until Intel comes out with a patch. I must say, this i225 is singlehandedly undoing decades of Intel Gbe NIC superiority.


That was reportedly fixed before any of the faulty chip shipped to consumers though.


----------



## warriorunited (May 27, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> Z490-F has a i225 NIC I think, the same 2.5Gbe Intel one that's been dropping to 1-10MB/s. Since it's new, best option is just to take it back and try another one or try a different one. i225 has a new stepping that's out now, but the boards that are available probably don't have the new one. Most of the Z490s and B550s have the same i225, so I don't know if this issue will just go away with a different board.
> 
> EDIT: ah here's what I'm looking for. Z490 Strix on reddit thread, solution is to go back to *1.0.0.13* driver. Then wait until Intel comes out with a patch. I must say, this i225 is singlehandedly undoing decades of Intel Gbe NIC superiority.



Thanks a lot for your help!

Wich one is it? They are the same...


----------



## tabascosauz (May 27, 2020)

warriorunited said:


> I don't know what to do, i know this motherboard is new but i already know how this store works: They will want to test out the motherboard, they are working at half people because of the pandemic, and i can't afford to be without PC right now, it would take ages for them to diagnose the problem





TheLostSwede said:


> That was reportedly fixed before any of the faulty chip shipped to consumers though.



I don't know. There is an article that claims the current stepping boards will continue to be affected in some way until Intel figures this out, or they're eventually replaced by the new SKUs.

OP, have you tried the drivers? The reddit thread is populated with users who have the exact same symptoms and are claiming the 1.0.0.13 driver fixes things. I'm guessing the older one, then.


----------



## Caring1 (May 27, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> That was reportedly fixed before any of the faulty chip shipped to consumers though.


I'm sure a thread on TPU states it required a hardware fix and that boards had already shipped.

edit:https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...020-production-confirmed.266335/#post-4253215


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 27, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> I don't know. There is an article that claims the current stepping boards will continue to be affected in some way until Intel figures this out, or they're eventually replaced by the new SKUs.
> 
> OP, have you tried the drivers? The reddit thread is populated with users who have the exact same symptoms and are claiming the 1.0.0.13 driver fixes things. I'm guessing the older one, then.


Well, the issue was that with some devices, it doesn't sync at 1Gbps, but forcing it to 100Mbps might be an option to try, as that should work.



Caring1 said:


> I'm sure a thread on TPU states it required a hardware fix and that boards had already shipped.


Google translate required.








						Intels 2.5GbE-Controller hat einen Fehler – Neuauflage mit Rocket Lake-S in 2H 2020 - Hardwareluxx
					

Intels 2.5GbE-Controller hat einen Fehler – Neuauflage mit Rocket Lake-S in 2H 2020.




					www.hardwareluxx.de


----------



## warriorunited (May 27, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> I don't know. There is an article that claims the current stepping boards will continue to be affected in some way until Intel figures this out, or they're eventually replaced by the new SKUs.
> 
> OP, have you tried the drivers? The reddit thread is populated with users who have the exact same symptoms and are claiming the 1.0.0.13 driver fixes things. I'm guessing the older one, then.



OMG, it actually works and fixed this!!

I downloaded the first of the list since there are two 1.0.0.13 drivers , and the problem is now gone! I can't believe they can brake up things like this because of a single driver... Everything seems to be working as it should be now.


----------



## Th3pwn3r (Jul 29, 2020)

I have an Asus z490-E Rog strix board and it also has this problem. I wasn't aware of it before buying and until yesterday since I just recently built the machine. I thought it was my Ethernet cable or switch so I tried another. The problem was still happening so I used the wifi to play some StarCraft II with the family yesterday  I'll try flashing to the old driver and hopefully it works for me too.


----------



## Kus (Jul 31, 2020)

Hi,

Just got a brand new system with a i9 10900k and ASUS ROG Strix z490-e gaming and have run into the same no ethernet issue.

Here's what I've done:

When Windows finished installing, I installed Armoury Crate (ASUS update software) and installed all the drivers.

I didn't have any network so quickly found a bunch of forums with people talking about it and someone said to use 1.0.0.13 so I uninstalled the driver, rebooted and installed 1.0.0.13 and shutdown, pulled power cable out and then turned pc back on - no network

I then uninstalled the driver, restarted and then tried the firmware upgrade to v.1.45.

Ran install.bat as Administrator (it's in a folder by itself with the pdf) this is the entire output:

C:\I225V_End_User_FW_UPDATE\I225V_End_User\win64e>echo off
Bin file to update is: .\FXVL_15F3_ASUS.bin
.
Making sure QV driver is installed..
[uninstall.bat] Removing iQVW Driver - SUCCESS
Press any key to continue . . .
Welcome to the Tools driver installation program.
After installation of the driver (iqvsw64e.sys), the tool can be invoked.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Checking to see if iqvsw64e.sys exists on system
Installed version: 1.4.0.12
New version: 1.4.0.12
/y extension is enabled!
Copying iqvsw64e.sys file to C:\Windows\system32\drivers
        1 file(s) copied.
Installing INF file
Microsoft PnP Utility

Processing inf :            iqvsw64e.inf
Driver package added successfully.
Published name :            oem45.inf


Total attempted:              1
Number successfully imported: 1

Installation done!  You can now invoke the tool.  To exit,
Press any key to continue . . .
.
Inventory of devices:
.....

Intel(R) Ethernet NVM Update Tool
NVMUpdate version 1.35.28.1
Copyright (C) 2013 - 2020 Intel Corporation.

Inventory
[00:004:00:00]: Intel(R) Ethernet Controller (2) I225-V
        Flash inventory started.
        Shadow RAM inventory started.
        Shadow RAM inventory finished.
        Flash inventory finished.
[00:004:00:00]: Intel(R) Ethernet Controller (2) I225-V
        Vendor                 : 8086
        Device                 : 15F3
        Subvendor              : 1043
        Subdevice              : 87D2
        Revision               : 2
        LAN MAC                : D45D64573DB3
        Alt MAC                : D45D64573DB3
        SAN MAC                : 000000000000
        ETrackId               : 80000150
        SerialNumber           : 0000000000000000
        NVM Version            : 1.69(1.45)
        PBA                    : G23456-000
        VPD status             : Not set
        VPD size               : 0
        NVM update             : No config file entry
          checksum             : Valid
.
.
.....Updating.....

Intel(R) Ethernet NVM Update Tool
NVMUpdate version 1.35.28.1
Copyright (C) 2013 - 2020 Intel Corporation.

Config file read.
Inventory
[00:004:00:00]: Intel(R) Ethernet Controller (2) I225-V
        Flash inventory started.
        Shadow RAM inventory started.
Warning: Probably incorrect image - LomBit is set and Pointer to OROM is VALID!
Warning: VPD module in the image is blank.
        Shadow RAM verification started.
|>.....................[  1%]......................|
Difference found at offset 0x1E [Device=0x8203, Buffer=0x8200] - update required.
        NVM update is required.
        Shadow RAM verification finished.
        Flash verification started.
|>.....................[  0%]......................|
Difference found in module Invalid at offset 0x3C - update required.
        Flash verification finished.
        Flash inventory finished.
Update
[00:004:00:00]: Intel(R) Ethernet Controller (2) I225-V
        Flash update started.
|======================[100%]======================|
        NVM verification started.
        Shadow RAM verification started.
|======================[100%]======================|
        Shadow RAM verification finished.
        Flash verification started.
|======================[100%]======================|
        Flash verification finished.
        NVM verification finished.
        Flash update successful.
Update security revisions
[00:004:00:00]: Intel(R) Ethernet Controller (2) I225-V
        Skipping update minimum security revisions.
Checking update availability for next tool run.
The regular expression pattern .\FXVL_15F3_ASUS.bin is not valid.
At line:1 char:1
+ (gc config_i225.txt) -replace '.\FXVL_15F3_ASUS.bin','NVM_VERSION' |  ...
+ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
    + CategoryInfo          : InvalidOperation: (.\FXVL_15F3_ASUS.bin:String) [], RuntimeException
    + FullyQualifiedErrorId : InvalidRegularExpression

Note: There is an error at the end

I turn the computer off, unplug the power wait for the lights on the motherboard to turn off then plug power back in and turn on. Then go to Device Manager > Intel Ethernet Controller 1225-V select update drivers and browse to DRV_LAN_Intel_I225_UWD_TP_W10_64_V1014_20200507R and include sub folders, install. It installs.

I turn the computer off, pull power out again, and turn back on. No ethernet.

I try disable and enable the Ethernet it doesn't do anything.

Any ideas?

Do I need to RMA the motherboard?


----------



## premium (Aug 21, 2020)

@Kus Something new ?
I have the same problem


----------



## Kus (Aug 22, 2020)

premium said:


> @Kus Something new ?
> I have the same problem



@premium ASUS told me straight away to RMA. Where I bought it from got me to try a few things with nothing working and now have told me to RMA which is annoying. After lots of back and forth I've arranged to drive it to them they check it, if faulty give me a replacement motherboard on the spot so I have minimal down time.

Did you flash yours too? If you haven't I'd recommend not to.

Some people have reported success with this https://downloadcenter.intel.com/do...-Adapter-Driver-for-Windows-10?product=184686


----------



## Th3pwn3r (Aug 22, 2020)

I'm plugged directly to my modem now instead of my switch and my problem is gone. RMA seems stupid.


----------



## Wardis (Oct 30, 2020)

Hello,

I'm too stuck in this hell hole re LAN issues for Z490. I have the Asus Strix Z490-E Gaming board and it's causing me massive ping spikes. I never did come across the LAN port being disabled though. Been an issue since I built the machine.

Is there any known fix out there that is 100% confirmed?


----------



## ArtofThink (Nov 16, 2020)

warriorunited said:


> OMG, it actually works and fixed this!!
> 
> I downloaded the first of the list since there are two 1.0.0.13 drivers , and the problem is now gone! I can't believe they can brake up things like this because of a single driver... Everything seems to be working as it should be now.


November 15/2020 this fix works! thanks! it solved my problem!


----------



## Lee66 (Nov 23, 2020)

You can wind back a bios update(not recommended), or try this fix directly from INTEL 








						Intel® Network Adapter Driver for Windows® 10
					

Installs the Intel® Network Adapter drivers release 26.4 for Windows® 10.




					downloadcenter.intel.com


----------

